# Underbiters: Tiny Monsters



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Not exactly props but I finished the first round of little Underbiters I'd mentioned on another thread.










Each one has their own bio along with individual images in the Art Ghoullery section of my website. Each Underbiter has 3 pictures, and the bio is always posted on the first pic for each one.

Backstory:

Have you ever been surprised to find a hole in your sock, or rips in the garbage bag, or frayed wires for your stereo speakers? Maybe the flowers in your garden have been plundered, or there's a trail of crumbs across the floor.

Before you blame bad luck, poor craftsmanship or the family pet, consider the possibility that you have Underbiters living in your house.

This group of generally benign creatures are a band of mischief makers with a penchant for chewing.

While they prefer to avoid humans, they are drawn to our belongings (which may explain their migration from the forest and countryside to urban dwellings). Tree branches might offer a solid crunch and leaves vary from velvety to crisp, but there is a certain satisfaction to chomping down on the manufactured products of man.

Some of the Underbiters chew simply because it's an innate need while others relish the frustration of humans when the carnage is discovered.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love'em, cute little buggers!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome! (I'm pretty sure I have some of those in my house after reading your story...I really should quit blaming the kids and dogs...)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I saw those on your blog. They are great! So is you blog BTW. I always like to see what is new from you Ghoul!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like em.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

sweet."The underbiters ate my socks!!!!!!!!!!" lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love these little guys, as long as they stay out of the sock drawer


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm just glad they don't have a taste for blood!

I always wondered what happened to the missing sock from the dryer. Now I know.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

You Rock Ghoul ..
I love these


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are just too cute. Everyone will want one (or a half dozen)


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are awesome! I love Curious Pete


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are so cute! 
I think I may just make some for myself with my extra clay now!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks gang. I've grown quite fond of them (despite the mischief). They've been fun to make, mainly because it's soooooo different from paper mache (which is generally my medium of choice).

The next batch will explain things like plumbing problems and curious happenings in the fridge (still not as exasperating as the sock thing).



chubacabra said:


> Those are awesome! I love Curious Pete


He's my favourite too and will be staying with me even if the rest find new homes.



Devils Chariot said:


> I saw those on your blog. They are great! So is you blog BTW. I always like to see what is new from you Ghoul!


Glad you're diggin' the blog  Thanks!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow Friday, I love these. So cute and mischievous. You did a great job making them. What will you do with them? Or did you say and I missed it?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Just Whisper said:


> You did a great job making them. What will you do with them? Or did you say and I missed it?


Thanks JW. Considering they were my first run at working with sculpey, I'm pretty happy with them. I have a table at the Festival of Fear (horror expo) in Toronto this August. More than likely, they'll be part of the table display/items for sale (or 'adoption with a fee', as the case may be with critters).


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Still waiting them to come in the kids happy meal so I can take them.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE these little underbiters!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

These are really really cute Ghoul....NICE WORK


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Like everyone else said... they are too cute. Is there one who has a tulip fettish? Cause some unknown "thing" is getting my Queen of the Night Tulips. 

Do they keep well as pets in a cage? If so, are there special requirements for keeping them?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Like everyone else said... they are too cute. Is there one who has a tulip fettish? Cause some unknown "thing" is getting my Queen of the Night Tulips.
> 
> Do they keep well as pets in a cage? If so, are there special requirements for keeping them?


I wouldn't doubt the possibility 

As for them being 'pets', I couldn't imagine trying to cage one. Besides the level of difficulty, I think it would be wrong. I don't think you could keep one in a cage anyway - they'd either find (or chew) their way out. Or their clan would totally destroy your house!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ghoul Friday said:


> I wouldn't doubt the possibility
> 
> As for them being 'pets', I couldn't imagine trying to cage one. Besides the level of difficulty, I think it would be wrong. I don't think you could keep one in a cage anyway - they'd either find (or chew) their way out. Or their clan would totally destroy your house!


Ah, G.F., I think you are wise beyond your years.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

AWE, they need a little dentist.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> AWE, they need a little dentist.


lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys are so cute (which I'm pretty sure I said already, but hey...), but I have to say Splink and Twitch are my favorites.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very creative Ghoul Friday! How much would you charge for the adoption fee! I think you better make plenty of underbiters cause I think they will all find a home.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice! So you like the sculpey huh? Its good stuff. When are you going to mold them? Its a good concept and I bet they would sell.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Very creative Ghoul Friday! How much would you charge for the adoption fee! I think you better make plenty of underbiters cause I think they will all find a home.


Thanks for the vote of confidence  I'm still working out the details of pricing. Such a weird process. Trying to find a good formula: supplies + time & compared to what similar pieces sell for. More than likely they'll be priced low for the convention which is really going to be one big experiment for me!



dubbax3 said:


> Nice! So you like the sculpey huh? Its good stuff. When are you going to mold them? Its a good concept and I bet they would sell.


I'm diggin the sculpey for little projects. It's forgiving and easy to use. Plus, as a woman who usually works with recyclables and paper mache, it's QUICK in comparison. And solid.

I've toyed with the idea of molds, but I think I'd only do it for a piece I completely fell in love with and think others would love as much as I did. Plus, I also like the idea of the Underbiters being one of a kind and all hand made. Makes them more special and unique.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those little monsters are great. Definately have to see how much a set of them will cost. I would think you would have good success with those and my gosh you could expand the line forever.....just like star wars figures. We will have to start calling Ghoul Lucas.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

These are absolutely awesome GF. I thought the Little Pumpkins were great and then you come out with these. And even figured out a crossover between them and the pumpkins! (The one with his head stuck in the pumpkin is my favorite).

I must say it's been exciting seeing your progress as a propmaker over the last year. I think it's safe to say you've hit a quantum point in your skills, especially working with small details. And your painting is great; everything has so much character. And the backstories in your blog are just great to read... your imagination is so much more than just visual. I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey, I'd buy a set. Besides if you make a limited run, it's still hand made. Molding and casting is a b*tch. If you hand paint them,they are still all unique. Most sculptors sculpt with casting in mind. Think of it from a photography point of view. Your originals are like negatives, and the cast are prints. If you paint them, they are handmade artist prints...that's good.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooooow ... I know I'm saving $$$$ for a few, Mrs likes the Purple one!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks folks.

You always give me the warm fuzzies, Rev (and no, that isn't a dirty metaphor)



Devils Chariot said:


> Hey, I'd buy a set. Besides if you make a limited run, it's still hand made. Molding and casting is a b*tch. If you hand paint them,they are still all unique. Most sculptors sculpt with casting in mind. Think of it from a photography point of view. Your originals are like negatives, and the cast are prints. If you paint them, they are handmade artist prints...that's good.


You make good points, and that's definitely the next step in my evolution. I've been looking for a local course in it, but selection is limited and often costly. I'd REALLY like to get into resin figures.

Ironically, I can probably sculpt a new one faster (and cheaper) than I could cast it. Plus, right now the process is helping me learn.

p.s. made my day by saying you'd buy a set.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awww! Those are too cute! Great work!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Soooo cute!


----------

